# avoiding eating stuff outside



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know about a muzzle. Is there anyone that can help you to work with him to stop him from eating everything he finds.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I've thought about a muzzle too because my dogs eat everything they find out at the park, especially poop. I definitely don't want to go with a muzzle because they can't play properly and I'm sure everyone they come across will think they're mean, vicious dogs, which they are far from. I'm curious to see if anyone has good solutions to this as well. With my dogs, they are both okay with recall, but if they get something tasty and I want them to come they run the opposite direction. I know I need to work on recall more, but how can that even work when the piece of poop they found is more appealing than the treat I have??


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Most cloth muzzles work becasue they keep the dog from opening his mouth... If you choose the muzzle route I would go with a basket type. They can pant, drink, etc.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

1. a sightred perso ncould try to help me out on stopping him from eating everything, but then he knows "if a sighted is around, i must behave". we have tried that before and after a couple of no's from asighted person, he ignores it and runs as fast as he can away from her and away from me so he can continue eating on his own. .. for sure if anyone has ideas, please tell me too.. wen i am alone, he totally ignores my no, and hotdogs on the ground is much more apealing that hotdogs in my hand  I am fefinately open for subestions .. so come with them if you do have it. it was another guide dog user that gave me the idea about the muzzle.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley has this problem bad she is forever looking for something to eat. Shelley will eat used bandaids,bubble gum,bird poo,other dogs poo,paper,off rotten food,anything that will fit in her mouth she will try too eat. Telling her drop it or leave it don't work cause before you have a chance to say that shes already eatten it. Feeding her more did nothing she still ate everything on our walks. When i get paid next i'm going to buy a muzzle i do not care if people thinks she is a mean dog. When we are out of our walks she will not listen too well as she is too busy searching for food. She will not exercise cause all she wants is food. I'm annoyed by it so Shelley will be muzzled on our walks i don't care if she has to be muzzled till the day she dies so be it. My dad turned around and said today she would be an easy dog to bait due to her love of food. So this week coming its out with the muzzle .


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Gosh.. Sam picks up other dogs poop like crazy too!

Where can I find the cloth type muzzle?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My worry is that we live in the woods. Last summer, Simon ate EVERY mushroom he could find. I followed that dog around EVERYWHERE.
Now, my shrubs are starting to poke out of the snow (Before now, it has been his snow mountain to perch on). He has disovered that they are good eating too.
I may never have flowers again!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

I would really suggest a basket muzzle instead of a cloth muzzle.
The plastic ones are just about as light as the cloth and works far better than a cloth muzzle in my opinion.

Cloth muzzles restrict a dog's ability to pant and it’s not recommended to leave them on while the animal is unattended. If it's hot out or the dog is stressed in a warm environment that dog could over heat and possibly die. Cloth muzzles were designed for short things such as the vet, grooming, medical emergencies etc. They were not made for extended periods of use or during exercise.

I would suggest either of these two types of muzzles for you:

A Jafco Muzzle
or..
A plastic/Italian Basket Muzzle

Both of which the dog can still pant and drink with and would keep a dog from eating things.
I personally like the Jafco Muzzle because it it is designed to keep the muzzle from touching the dogs nose. And it would keep your dog from eating smaller/mushy things (ie poop or small plants) better than the other muzzle.


----------

